# ** EvenTT07 Track Day - On the track Photos Updated **



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I just had to post one up.

Thanks to Gary for the ride 8) and KevtoTTy looking good mate 










Plenty more, off for a bath!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

What a great picture!! 

Got any more?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> What a great picture!!
> 
> Got any more?


About 400!  

Some not very good as it is difficult to sight at 100+ mph










This is Mr.L on the track


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

And another 8)










Ok last one










For now anyway 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Superb shots Dale 8)

Looking forward to seeing some more when we're all back in the land of the living!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

The Three RingMeisters in action at Donnington...





































I think the credit for these photos must go to Yogibear, cheers Fraser


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Great shots guys, can't wait to see some more !

Mr L


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

MrL said:


> Great shots guys, can't wait to see some more !
> 
> Mr L


One to keep you going Gary


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> MrL said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots guys, can't wait to see some more !
> ...


Where's mine then? (I think Kev took one of me from your car didn't he?)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Another of the racing TT, should i offer them to the team in High Res in return for a VIP ride?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

thebears said:


> Another of the racing TT, should i offer them to the team in High Res in return for a VIP ride?


Always worth a go! But I'd send them one that wasn't over exposed :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That is superb mate - you weren't joking! Needs to be blown up to poster size I reckon.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Another of the racing TT, should i offer them to the team in High Res in return for a VIP ride?
> ...


Cheeky, can soon fix that, now wheres that RAW file gone


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Some more track photos, not as great quality i'm affriad as some of the others, but you get the idea.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Some really good shots Dale. Hell of an advantage being out on the track in the thick of it! (despite being bounced around in a desperate attempt to hit the button at the right moment, he he  )

Would you mind emailing me the above lot in hi-res? Cheers bud.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TThriller said:


> Some really good shots Dale. Hell of an advantage being out on the track in the thick of it! (despite being bounced around in a despate attempt to hit the button at the right moment, he he  )
> 
> Would you mind emailing me the above lot in hi-res? Cheers bud.


Will do, do you just want your car? Or the whole lot as this may take some time.

Dale


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

thebears said:


>


That black TT is fast, it's just passed the full race TT .....

..... as they said clearly in the briefing overtaking is only allowed on the left :roll:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

thebears said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Some really good shots Dale. Hell of an advantage being out on the track in the thick of it! (despite being bounced around in a despate attempt to hit the button at the right moment, he he  )
> ...


Emails gratefully received, many thanks Dale!

I'll phone you shortly...


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

That black TT is fast, it's just passed the full race TT .....

..... as they said clearly in the briefing overtaking is only allowed on the left :roll: [/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

